# Torrevieja



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi there everyone, my partner and I are moving to Spain on 9th May and have initially rented an apartment in an urbanization near Torrevieja, have been reading about all the crime in that area, does anyone have any personal experience of what it is like in that area?


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm bumping this thread because I am curious about this as well.

Anyone?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've only been to Torrevija once and that was about 5 years ago. I wasnt impressed, it wasnt particularly pretty and at the time there were alot of Brits there. In fact I remember asking the people I was with if there were any Spanish around. I guess its changed since then??? I didnt see any violence tho

jo xxx


----------

